# Bristol area - suggestions



## pixie27 (5 December 2017)

OH has lived in Bristol for 10 years-ish, I moved down there about 4 years ago and we lived in the city centre for two years. I kept my pony the other side of the bridge. 

We've since been living in the South East for the last one/two years, and now we're thinking about a move back to Bristol as OH misses his friends etc. 

We won't move back to the city centre - I want to be within a 5/10 minute drive to the horse (as I am now). We've shortlisted potential places to live down to Yatton, Winscombe, Failand, Nailsea, Backwell (going on where has a trainline into Temple Meads).

So what's the horsey scene like around there? I know it vaguely but not specifics. Am I likely to find a good assisted DIY/part livery yard? We do BE/BD and would like to find a yard with people of similar interests and preferably an instructor on site (v tricky horse at times!).

Or are there better areas to look at? North Bristol? Further into Somerset? South east, Keynsham way?

Thanks!


----------



## Minilin (28 December 2017)

Hiya,

I moved up to Bristol from Cornwall approx 4 years ago, and went to see quite a few yards while preparing to make the move.
Generally I found the issue to be that in comparison to Cornwall, livery is rather expensive! Also alot of places had little to no safe hacking and my horse was deemed to be a bit too big for some places as well (he's 16:3hh). 

In the end I settled at Oakleaze Farm ( website: http://www.oakleazefarm.co.uk/  and FB page: https://www.facebook.com/oakleazefarmlivery/), based on Stockwood Lane outside of Keynsham. I really wouldn't be anywhere else.
The yard is BHS approved and ran by a very knowledgeable and capable person. Livery can be completely DIY, Full or partially assisted. There is safe off road riding around their fields, a jumping paddock for Summer and also a floodlit outdoor arena.

The yard owner and her daughter are very successful in the Endurance field and go to local dressage clinics etc. Liveries go to the beach regularly during Winter and often head out to local fun rides the rest of the year. 

Most importantly, there is no yard bitchiness or clickiness I have experienced on other yards. Everyone is friendly and genuinely just wants to be there to enjoy owning a horse  

Anyway I have linked their website above so see what you think. I know yards can be a very personal preference and what is heaven for one person may very well not be for another!


----------

